# Dirt car bodies



## Grant Adcox fan (May 25, 2009)

New to the forum and Im trying to find something specific. I need an ho scale body of a dirt modified racer in clear if possible. I looked at some of the stuff from places like scale auto but I want something more modern. Also a late model in clear too. My club wants to have an event like Perlude to the Dream and we may use either car or maybe both. Anyone know of a source?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pete McKay on here makes some vacuu-form plastic dirt lates and mods. Maybe try him.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Pete McKay has just what you're looking for. He kind of dropped off the board a little while ago due to some unneeded B.S. He may be looking in & not posting tho..........If not, PM me with your e-mail & I'll forward it to him.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

If you can use resin Dirt Bodys for T-jets I know a source for both IMCA Dirt Mod and Late model bodys if you are looking for lexan you might try www.Hotlapsracin.com


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

*paper bodies*

Once there was a site on here with an asst. of paper bodies that just needed laminated and cut out .


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Tom Heister has a lot of bodies that are formed in sheet styrene. They are stronger than lexan bodies but still lighter than a hard body.

http://www.xp77.com/hiester/

Look under racing bodies. Tom also has good prices on Super Tires.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## Grant Adcox fan (May 25, 2009)

eastside, pm sent. Brix I saw those cars but we sorta want clear cuz it looks better painted on the inside. We bought some outlaw late models from scale auto, they really didn't look like anything very real. We race Tomy cars with the magnets removed so they slide a little. We even spray the track with wd40 sometimes to simulate a really slippery track but that makes it like ice sometimes.


----------



## Grant Adcox fan (May 25, 2009)

Jus wanted to let people know I ordered cars on Tuesday and got them in my POB this morning (Cali to western Nebraska). Talk about some fast cars, LOL! Thanks again.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Grant Adcox fan said:


> Jus wanted to let people know I ordered cars on Tuesday and got them in my POB this morning (Cali to western Nebraska). Talk about some fast cars, LOL! Thanks again.


 
Cool :thumbsup:

Now don't be a stranger and make sure to post up some pics when you get them finished. We're a visual bunch here.


----------

